# Taxsaver DART ticket - refund due to Coronavirus crisis



## HouseBuyer10 (7 Apr 2020)

Hi there,
My employer bought a taxsaver DART ticket for me and they take money from my salary for it every month. 
As we are now working from home due to the Coronavirus crisis, I can't use my ticket anymore. Is there a refund I can get for the time when I can't use my ticket?
Thanks.


----------



## Baby boomer (7 Apr 2020)

Very good point.  Hadn't thought of that one.  Actually, same point could be made to a greater or lesser extent about car tax, car insurance, gym membership, sports club membership and so on.


----------



## seamus m (7 Apr 2020)

Still need car what about big one like health insurance what odds on private rooms and treatment now


----------



## Bigbangr1 (8 Apr 2020)

Baby boomer said:


> Very good point.  Hadn't thought of that one.  Actually, same point could be made to a greater or lesser extent about car tax, car insurance, gym membership, sports club membership and so on.



Gyms have suspended membership and will add on time suspended too your membership


----------



## Baby boomer (8 Apr 2020)

Glad to hear that.  Not a gym bunny myself!  But it seems only fair.


----------



## Ryan (12 Apr 2020)

The DART is running so very much doubt you will get a refund.


----------



## HouseBuyer10 (28 May 2020)

Good news everyone: https://www.irishexaminer.com/break...ree-travel-for-taxsaver-customers-997150.html


----------

